# F-86F Sabre - Which One



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Lately I've become interested in the Korean War era F-86F Sabre from watching the cool battle recreations on the History Channel Dogfights series. I guess I'm looking at going for the "F" version since that is the more advanced F-86 Sabre developed without changing the design too much.

I'm trying to decide on which model kit and scale would be best between Academy, Hasegawa, and Kinetic.

Can you give me some suggestions? Also in regards to 1/48 vs 1/32 scale choices, what physical model sizes are we talking about? I read a nice Kinetic 1/32 review but wondering how large is this model since my original scale choice was to be 1/48.


----------



## skystriker (Mar 26, 2008)

wingspan for an F-86F in 1/32 would be 14.32" wingspan, body 12.93", height 5.28"


jet size divided by 32 then times 12= model size


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Thanks for the scale info. Are the smaller 1/72 models even worth it or you prefer at least 1/48 to preserve accurate shapes?

And what about the kit brands? Do all 3 that I mentioned feature recessed panel lines, and which is most accurate of a Korean era F-86F Sabre?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Many 1/72 kits are just as accurate in overall shape as the 1/48 or 1/32 kits. Its not as much scale as who makes the kit. Typically, you will get a high quality kit REGARDLESS OF SCALE from such as Tamiya or Hasegawa. A 1:48 from Revell Monogram will NEVER compare to the same subject in 1:72 from Italeri or Academy.

A brief search on Squadron's website turned up this from Academy. Next, you add some aftermarket like this cockpit set and maybe this set and even something like this and you have a fantastic model.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Of course, Academy also offers the F-86 in 1/72 with a very nice photo-etch set. You could probably get away with this resin ejection seat in a pinch to represent this seat here.

In any case, Academy is a good place to start for this kit in 1:48 or 1:72 scale.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Does anyone have a list of the historical F-86 markings that are available in a kit? I like the bare metal ones with the yellow bands on the wings and body but not the ones with the red lipped intakes. I want to select one to gather historical reference material on it.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Not that I mind, but after all this research, you had better order something and show us really great photos of this contest winning model you're going to build.

Decal options

Remember: SQUADRON IS YOUR FRIEND. You should do some general Google searches as well since there are other product that Squadron does not carry.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

Well thanks for your input. I hope that I can do the model justice when I do build it. I'll check out the Squadron site search for decal sets if I don't like the kit offering. I never ordered a model kit online before but it looks like Squadron is a cool vendor. Thats why I'm trying to narrow down a kit selection this way instead of getting stuck with limited choices my local hobby shop has. For this subject matter, the only F-86 they had was a recon model in Japanese markings.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

The 1/32 Hasegawa kit has been around for years and features raised panel lines. They also had a special edition in clear plastic (wish I never sold mine) that is pretty pricey these days if you find one. The Kinetic is a recent release and has recessed lines. The 1/48 kits you mention. Academy and Hasegawa came out pretty much at the same time. They both have recessed panel lines and will build into fine replicas. Also there are the old Monogram and Esci F-86's in 1/48 too. Older kits with raised panel lines and of the two I would say the Monogram is the better one. In 1/72 you have of course, older kits from Matchbox, Heller, Hasegawa etc. Fujimi and Hobbycraft are the ones to go with. Both have recessed panel lines and the Hobbycraft looks suspiciously close to the Fujimi kit IMO. I may be wrong but I think Academy is currently boxing the 1/72 Hobbycraft kit.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

In Googling kit reviews on the F-86F-30 (the final proper Korean war vintage I hope?) these are my impressions after reading many kit reviews:

Kinetic - Looks like a beautiful fine detailed kit but only in big 1/32 scale? Price-wise seems comparable to some 1/48 offerings though. Love the recessed panels but are you fond of recessed rivets too? I am almost pursuaded to buy this kit because it may be the most bang for the buck value. I like the sandwiched decal in the instrument panel. If I get 1/32 though it may cause a storage space issue if I start a collection in this scale but I'm tempted.

Academy - I'm leaning towards this kit in 1/48 scale instead of Hasegawa, of which I read is sort of lacking more in detail for the wheel wells, cockpit, incorrect F86F-40 duct ahead of the starboard dive brake, etc. Also Academy's has the recessed detail but I like the fact that the fuselage isn't cut in half by default. I'm not interested in displaying the engine that much, but I'm worried about the snugness of the fit if I did in either scale.

I hope I didn't misrepresent anything above. I read many reviews and thoughts and I could have something cross-up until I re-read them again. Please post your thoughts, comments, and correct anything I have wrong.


----------



## Steve Mavronis (Oct 14, 2001)

I'm taking my time looking over scales and manufacturers as you can tell.

In 1/72 scale what do you think of Fujimi's F-86F-30 Sabre kit? It looks nice. Any other good 1/72 accurate kits to mention? The Academy version seems to be out of stock over at Squadron.

I'm not sure if I want to go that small but it depends if I wish to start an aircraft collection in one scale or mixed scales. Maybe it doesn't matter. I'd like to build an in-flight model plus with gear down, unless I can fake a way to do either as one model.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Review of the Fujimi kit

You may find that keeping to one scale is fun once you get several airplanes and eras of airplane on one shelf. You just don't quite appreciate how SMALL a WWI Sopwith Camel is until you see it next to a Tomcat.


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

Hey steve, get the academy 1/48 sabre, It's an absolute gem!
Get some Alclad on there and you're laughing!

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its really going to depend on what you want from the kit. The Hasegawa 1/48 kit is probably the best F model Sabre overall and in any scale. Its clean, accurate, fits well, and has the most accurate detail. If you want the later F-86D, the Pro Modeller/Revell kit is extremely well done and an excellent value. Its up for a reissue too!

Academy's Sabre in 1/48 is a good value for the money. It has a lot of detail, but also features I don't like... like a pull apart fusilage and basic engine. If you want the plane together, there is a nasty joint to deal with. Its not a bad kit by any means, and probably the average guy would be happy with the value for the money. It does have extras like the engine, guns, etc. not in the Hasegawa kit.

Kinitic's 1/32 scale kit is very much like a panographed up version of the Academy kit. Its not bad for a second effort (their first kit was a copy of the Monogram Thunderstreak but with engraved detail). The fit is ok, but the finish takes some work. The surface isnt as smooth as it should be for a natural metal finish, so it will take some polishing to fix. Also, the kit is covered with a lot of engraved rivets. That seems to be a big fad now. The real Sabre is pretty smooth. If the rivets bother you, then maybe the old Hasegawa 1/32 Sabre is a better bet. Its less detailed but again is a much cleaner model. 

Monogram's old 1/48 kit still turns up now and then. Its ok detail wise but has some rough fit, old style raised detail, and is a bit pudgy. Esci also had a poorish Sabre at one time. Im not sure if Italeri reissued it or not.


----------

